# Recommended enclosure type and size for 2" Harpactira pulchripes



## aphono (May 15, 2017)

Tried to use the search without real success, the results also show results for G. pulchripes, ha..

What's the size recommendation for 2" H. pulchripes?   Terrestrial or burrower(if this, how much substrate) enclosure?


----------



## viper69 (May 15, 2017)

I find Really Useful Boxes are great for this size T.  @EulersK has a vid or two on our favorite container.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aphono (May 15, 2017)

I was actually thinking of those but really tempted to use Hobby Lobby display boxes or clear shoebox/hobby/AMAC type of containers as I'm quite excited and would love a clearer view.  

I'm not sure if they will appreciate a deep one with lots substrate or shallower/wider as for many terrestrials?

p.s.  I actually have a few RUBs because of EulersK(thanks btw!) and they are the nicest containers of that type..  so nice they don't snap like others do.


----------



## KezyGLA (May 15, 2017)

RUBs are good choice of container. Cheap and secure. As it is a sling one that is on the smaller side will do perfectly. I would go for a box shape 5x5x5 inches. They grow pretty quick so it should do nicely. Then you can get a clearer one when adult colours come through for gazing at it 

These are burrowers but manage well with more shallow burrows compared to most other baboon species. Give it a good amount of sub. Stick a piece of cork bark in the middle for it to excavate under/around and provide a water dish.

Welcome to Harpactira. You wont regret it.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## aphono (May 15, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> RUBs are good choice of container. Cheap and secure. As it is a sling one that is on the smaller side will do perfectly. I would go for a box shape 5x5x5 inches. They grow pretty quick so it should do nicely. Then you can get a clearer one when adult colours cone through for gazing at it
> 
> These are burrowers but manage well with more shallow burrows compared to most other baboon species. Give it a good amount of sub. Stick a piece of cork bark in the middle for it to excavate under/around and provide a water dish.
> 
> Welcome to Harpactira. You wont regret it.



Thank you, thank you!  Just what I needed to know and thanks for the introduction.

Excellent advise on container and setup but loved the part about gazing at it, ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nanchantress (May 18, 2017)

I've been trying to figure out what a RUB is... Can someone post a picture?  Been searching for 15 minutes


----------



## sdsnybny (May 18, 2017)

Nanchantress said:


> I've been trying to figure out what a RUB is... Can someone post a picture?  Been searching for 15 minutes


Its a brand name RUB= Really Useful Boxes


----------



## Nanchantress (May 18, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Its a brand name RUB= Really Useful Boxes


Thanks!


----------



## aphono (May 18, 2017)

Nanchantress said:


> Thanks!


I see them at Staples and Office Depot if you want to check them out.


----------



## viper69 (May 18, 2017)

Nanchantress said:


> I've been trying to figure out what a RUB is... Can someone post a picture?  Been searching for 15 minutes


You should have put "RUB tarantula" into a google search field, you would have seen the first link is from AB.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aphono (May 18, 2017)

viper69 said:


> You should have put "RUB tarantula" into a google search field, you would have seen the first link is from AB.


Well....  have to admit that does not seem like "child safe" search term... At all..


----------



## viper69 (May 18, 2017)

aphono said:


> Well....  have to admit that does not seem like "child safe" search term... At all..


I haven't the faintest idea what you meant.


----------

